# Has your Mac been infected with a virus?



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

If so, how did you find out and what happened to your Mac? I'm not asking about potential exposure to viruses or anything like that, I'm talking *actual* experience with a virus that had some negative impact on your Mac _itself_.

Peace...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I've never even heard of anyone getting a virus on a Mac, it's quite hard to.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I've had a virus or two on my Macs over the years. Granted, I've been using them for over 23 years now. Nothing in the last decade that I can recall. There are reportedly some macros that affect the Mac versions of Microsoft Office software, but I've never had the pleasure.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

VegasACF said:


> I've had a virus or two on my Macs over the years.


Cool! (Not cool that you got the viruses ). Did these infect OS X or OS 9? What did they do to the OS? Which viruses were they? How did you figure out you had a virus infection?

Peace...


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

tomdkat said:


> Cool! (Not cool that you got the viruses ). Did these infect OS X or OS 9? What did they do to the OS? Which viruses were they? How did you figure out you had a virus infection?
> 
> Peace...


Neither. Think more in the OS 6 and OS 7 days, late 80s, very early 90s. They were some kind of worm viruses, I think, with four-letter acronym names (MDEV? Not sure--I've slept since then). Nothing all that detrimental to the health of my machines, largely because in those days the largest thing they could infect was a floppy disk!

I had one of the first versions of Virex, and periodically would scan floppies that acted strangely. This was on a system that had two floppy drives, one that (usually) housed the system disk, and one that housed the program disk and/or whatever disk to which I was saving files.

This is probably ancient history to most people here. Hey, at least it wasn't punch cards. I actually used those once!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks! :up:

Anyone else?

Peace...


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

http://forums.techguy.org/apple-macintosh/661038-unknown-virus-i-need-help.html


----------

